# found a new reptile shop



## damadwan (Mar 7, 2008)

*hi all whilst i was on my travels looking for my new jungle i happened to stumble on this place its only been open 8 months and its a lovely clean reptile shop its got everything from pinkies to vivs and the reptiles to go with it,small family run buisness the owners are called mark and sue hes mad in to his reptiles especially the tortoises they have got over 100 differant torts about 100 differant lizards and dragons and about 50 to 60 differant snakes,
yes i found my female jungle about 6 month old and whilst i was there found a nice brazilian rainbow boa both absolutely stunning.the shops called --

STOCKPORT TORTOISE REPTILES &PETS 
278, ADSWOOD RD, ADSWOOD,
STOCKPORT,SK3 8PN ..
TEL :0161 483 5395 MOB:07971 383052 

WELL WORTH A VISIT YOU WONT BE DISAPOINTED ONE BIT !!
EVEN GOT A 7YR OLD SULCATA STROLLING ROUND THE SHOP KIDS WOULD LOVE IT, I WAS IN THERE TWO HOURS DIDENT WANT TO GO HOME *


----------



## Velosus (Feb 26, 2008)

hey have they a website?


----------



## damadwan (Mar 7, 2008)

no they dont at the mo there a lovely couple id say in there late 40s being genourous who have always kept reptiles and have opened a mint little shop
strugghaling at mo cos there not none not enough custom but honest there doing a cracking job just give them a ring some times speaking over the phone is better because you can ask what you want and its always up dated as soon as they do ill post it up but tell all your friends if your in the area its well worth a visit cheers adam


----------



## Andy Nightingale (Apr 6, 2008)

Thats where i got my bosc monitor from. did you see kevin the nile monitor, mark got him out for me but he's not very tame so he got monica(my bosc) out and i fell in love and bought her about 2 days later. nice shop indeed


----------



## damadwan (Mar 7, 2008)

hi andy yes i did and every thing else its mint im going back in half an hour trading a fwe of my corns for one of them red tail boas and some pennies :lol2:


----------



## Velosus (Feb 26, 2008)

Stockport Tortoises

... is that it? we went to this one the other day Stockport Pet Warehouse UK | Home didnt think much of it tbh, not many corns, but a fair few pythons etc... stunning lizards there tho

Ian


----------



## damadwan (Mar 7, 2008)

thats it ian yes been to stocport warehouse bought one of my royals there i no what you mean
cheers adam

Stockport Tortoises


----------



## Velosus (Feb 26, 2008)

i take it this other one is miles better? whats the corns like, if ur goin in half an hour, any chance u could give us a price check  jus an average for hatchling corns. if possible that is 

Thanks

Ian


----------



## damadwan (Mar 7, 2008)

no probs ian any thing in paticular


----------



## Art_Gecko101 (May 6, 2006)

Velosus said:


> Stockport Tortoises
> 
> ... is that it? we went to this one the other day Stockport Pet Warehouse UK | Home didnt think much of it tbh, not many corns, but a fair few pythons etc... stunning lizards there tho
> 
> Ian


 
stunning lizards eh? sounds like my kinda place! what kind of lizards? jsut a load of beardies and leos? or anything exciting?!


----------



## Andy Nightingale (Apr 6, 2008)

They got quite a big Nile monitor, red tegus, black and white tegus maybe a bosc still, and possibly a blue tail monitor. go check it out


----------



## damadwan (Mar 7, 2008)

*stock at stockport tortoise,reptiles and pets*

Are you ready?
He's got,
Gecko's
Tokay
Crested
Hypo
Fat tails
Leopard
Marble
Great Plated
Bosc monitors
Bearded dragons
Frilled dragons
Water Dragons
Red Spiny tail monitor (Which is well cool and very tame)
Red tegu
Golden tegu
Nile monitor
Skinks
Mangroves

You asked! :lol2:
Cheers Adam


----------



## Andy Nightingale (Apr 6, 2008)

What time you going down?


----------



## damadwan (Mar 7, 2008)

on way there very shortly i hope,if not be tomorrow.kinda depends on the mrs!


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

Damandwan... Can you please read your PMs regarding the dozen + threads you have started advertising this shop in the last 24 hours, and please cease to start new threads about it!


----------



## damadwan (Mar 7, 2008)

sorry,just thought it was a really cool shop and wanted to let everyone know about it.didn't know i wasn't allowed to share info!sorry if i upset anyone.


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

You can share info fine just not 12 threads started sharing the same info in 24 hours, it gets a bit spammy


----------



## damadwan (Mar 7, 2008)

well it wouldent of been 12 if they had not been removed


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

damadwan said:


> well it wouldent of been 12 if they had not been removed


I did PM you this morning explaining I removed 6 out of 8 of the threads you started last night and why... but if you want to discuss it any further, feel free to PM.


----------



## jefree123 (Mar 28, 2008)

great shop :no1:


----------



## redeyedanny (Feb 16, 2007)

well ive been in that shop, very small, and theres only the owner who seems knowlageable on species. 
they dont really have a great choice of reps in my opinion, well, in comparison to stockport pet warehouse.

in SPW there is ACTUALLY everything and anything you could ever need, with different animals coming in every week!!!!!

ALL the staff are clued up, all the Reps are VERY clean and healthy, and there IS a wide selection. 

sounds to me like the thread starter possibly went to another shop cuz Stockport pet Warehouse is DA BOMB!! 

the tortoise place is ok dont get me wrong!!!


----------



## rach666 (Dec 12, 2006)

me to ,prefer stockport pet warehouse anyday............:no1:


----------



## redeyedanny (Feb 16, 2007)

its definatly the best round here:no1:


----------



## reaper1 (Oct 28, 2007)

like i mentioned in a previous post, stockport pet warehouse is my preferred stop off around that area, some other nice shops but sinse the petwarehouse opended thats always been my new stop off.


----------



## redeyedanny (Feb 16, 2007)

reper^ you come all this way to the shop? thats quite a mission!!!

suppose its worth it tho


that caimen is awesome isnt it?


----------



## jesuslovestheladies (Apr 30, 2008)

is this that place in the mill? i went in there the other day, didnt get anything but they got a few wee lil boas that im finding hard to resist:mf_dribble:


----------



## reaper1 (Oct 28, 2007)

@ redeyedanny - dont often go round there but ive got a bro with his family living in stockport so i usually go down there once every couple months.

yeah its quite a beauty, never seen one that big before either.


----------



## redeyedanny (Feb 16, 2007)

jesuslovestheladies said:


> is this that place in the mill? i went in there the other day, didnt get anything but they got a few wee lil boas that im finding hard to resist:mf_dribble:


the thread starter said there was hardly any stock, did you have the same experience?

coz i never have!


----------



## jesuslovestheladies (Apr 30, 2008)

umm, assuming were talking about that big pet shop in the mill hell yeah they had tons of stuff, morphs n everything:mf_dribble:


----------



## redeyedanny (Feb 16, 2007)

jesuslovestheladies said:


> umm, assuming were talking about that big pet shop in the mill hell yeah they had tons of stuff, morphs n everything:mf_dribble:


 
yeah thts the one, i dont understand why the thread starter claimed there was nowt in???????


----------



## jesuslovestheladies (Apr 30, 2008)

no idea mate, from what i saw in there it was a zoo. all i know is that jesus (me) loves the Ladies.:flrt::Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## reaper1 (Oct 28, 2007)

he he, sounds like an old fashion bit of rival slur or something, oh well so long as SPW keeps going as it is ive got no problems.


----------



## big-dukes (Dec 13, 2008)

redeyedanny said:


> yeah thts the one, i dont understand why the thread starter claimed there was nowt in???????


 jus been the big 1 in the mill, was dissapointed a lovly big space with nawt there, the 1 in adswood is much cleaner and more variety


----------



## lefty (Jun 2, 2008)

iv been to both yesterday and beleive me the tortoise one is the best. i know your all friend with the owner of the stockport petwarehouse but come on be honest. when i was there yesterday they had next to nothing in. a whole wall worth of vivs have been removed, there were empty vivs in each stack, it wasnt very clean at all. i had friend visiting from wolvehampton and was embarrassed when i took them there. id told them how good a place it was because it was a year ago but its changed big time!! i think its a bit naff to say theres no stock in the tortoise shop as i was there yesterday and they had some brilliant stock. they had what i would call £90 beardys with loads of colour and a good size at less than £60. the viv setups are better and cleaner aswell. after yesterday i wont be going stockport warehouse again. i like healthy animals and how can you have healthy animals in that filth??? havent bought from the tortoise shop yet but i would in a flash.

redeyedanny, you should play fair, dont big up your mates shop and slag the others that sounds to me like the reptile warehouse is running scared to put you up to that


----------



## emmipez1989 (Jun 5, 2008)

what is it like for parking?


----------



## lefty (Jun 2, 2008)

its good. theres a street at the side called wembly close [i think] no yellow lines. give it a go. what are you looking for, or are you just on a trip to sunny manchester?:lol2: theres some nice uros thereand the beardys are really nice. hes got true germans giants and a few nice colours that have come from germany. anywhere else id say they would be about 390 BUT HES SELLING THEM FOR LESS THAN £60. IM GOING 2MORO TO GET A PAIR. THEY ARE ABOUT 4 MONTHS OR SO. just realised i had the caps lock on. im not retyping all that lmao!


----------



## emmipez1989 (Jun 5, 2008)

lol i thought u were just excited. we are going 2 a kayak shop 4 the manly 1 so i figured we would go 4 a gander as google maps says its 5min away.... 
am only looking at buying female tokays, il sell my gran 4 a calico. but i bet il end up coming home with something 2 keep in my empty viv and spare faunariums. boyffriend wants his 1st spider and i want 2 breed scorps again so will prob spend more than i can afford....


----------



## lefty (Jun 2, 2008)

lol!! its always the way eh. never go home without buying somthing lol!!


----------



## jasrya8910 (Jan 8, 2009)

I think Stockport Tortoises Reptiles and Pets is best because it has a good range of live and frozen food and lizards snakes tortoises and lots more :2thumb:


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

I've received a few PMs regarding this and another thread, I am going to close it now due to concern from shop owners and customers.

I would urge anyone to visit a shop themselves and not be affected by negative statements on the internet. Make your own mind up, and always talk to the shop owner if you're concerned. If you believe the shop is breaking the law, by all means contact the relevant authorities, but don't go based on what other people have said - visit, talk to the staff/owners and make your own decisions.


----------

